# Pigeon headshot (graphic)



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

The dog was restless this morning, I woke up at 5am with his top half on my legs and his bottom half on the floor wagging against my wardrobe.

"Ok Charlie - I'm up" he sprints downstairs and starts the usual spinning around in circles in the lounge. We get out and 2minutes out the house I get this woody with a headshot. Think the dog could hear it??

"Good boy Charlie - good boy!"

Mr-S


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Was in my bag all morning. Hes bled quite alot

Mr-S


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice shot! 
I've yet to try wood pigeon but I'm always scared I could be shooting somebodies pet so the few shots I could have taken I decided against it. 
Would sure like to cook up a wild one some day though... 
Have any recipe suggestions n cooking tips?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Did that 3/8" lead go through him and how far ?

wll


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

wll said:


> Did that 3/8" lead go through him and how far ?
> 
> wll


15m ish. He was on the bottom branch of a tree, .40latex and .38cal lead. Straight in - straight out mate


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Viper010 said:


> Nice shot!
> I've yet to try wood pigeon but I'm always scared I could be shooting somebodies pet so the few shots I could have taken I decided against it.
> Would sure like to cook up a wild one some day though...
> Have any recipe suggestions n cooking tips?


deffinatley try it mate. Its lovely meat. I usually make caseroles or curries or pies with it slow cooked. Or you can just pan fry the breasts 1minute each side so its pink in the middle.

If you cook it so its pink inside it will taste like steak, if you overcook it, it kinda tastes like kidney - its very iron rich meat. But i like kidney anyway so either way doesn't bother me.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Mr-W said:


> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot!
> ...


All that from this one bird ... WOW !

wll


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

No that was from two but its the only pic of the meat I had lol

Mr-S


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Mr-W said:


> No that was from two but its the only pic of the meat I had lol
> 
> Mr-S


;- )

wll


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shooting Mr W, the early bird gets the worm.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicely done!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Mr-W said:


> No that was from two but its the only pic of the meat I had lol
> 
> Mr-S


I have decided all by myself that you need a video person to tag along and video your shooting of wood pigeons ... I would love to see the hunt in action ;- )

wll


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

I watched one of st.clairs videos and it looked as if the camera was stuck to his forehead. Wonder how he rigged that up? Would quite like to get a video of me doing abit of shooting - not that I can promise it would be very impressive lol 

Mr-S


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Mr-W said:


> I watched one of st.clairs videos and it looked as if the camera was stuck to his forehead. Wonder how he rigged that up? Would quite like to get a video of me doing abit of shooting - not that I can promise it would be very impressive lol
> 
> Mr-S


GoPro anyone?


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Never used it.

Mr-S


----------

